# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Google Brain, deep learning research project, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Researcher - Google Inc.

Google Brain on Wikipedia

Documentary "Google and the World Brain"

Team:

Jeff Dean - leader

Geoff Hinton

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft Challenges Google’s Artificial Brain With ‘Project Adam’"

by Daniela Hernandez  
June 14, 2014

----------

